
Judge deploys Rumpelstiltskin metaphor for sixth time - iudqnolq
https://loweringthebar.net/2020/09/judge-deploys-rumpelstiltskin-metaphor-for-sixth-time.html
======
cafard
Is "jeremiad" really that odd? And "praxis" hardly seems unusual.

~~~
curryst
They are certainly not something the average person would recognize. Neither
are terms I have heard before, but I'm in a constant struggle to get myself to
read more.

The complaint is that they're senselessly highfalutin. "Praxis" seems
effectively synonymous with "in practice"; why would you choose to use a term
that has a reasonable chance of being unknown to the reader instead of the
nearly universally understood alternative? This is not a work of art, designed
to be appreciated for their choice of words and style. This is a declarative
document simply stating their decision and why. It should be written at as low
a level of reading as is possible without being prohibitive. The choice of
less common language serves as nothing beyond an impediment to readers.

